
Show HN: Guacamoly – personal notes with public feeds - nebulon
http://guacamoly.rocks/
======
nebulon
Author here. The project itself is now one year old, originally written to fit
exactly the needs of two people, who were frustrated with too much structure
with other note-taking or just thought dump apps. So this app does not have
any concept of types or even titles. Same way tags are simply extracted
without the need to select a category/tag a note belongs to.

Any feedback is highly appreciated.

------
nebulon
Given that the name "Guacamoly" caused a bit of confusion on a reddit post, I
would very much welcome other name proposals.

